# How Do You Dispose Of



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

If Your Taking Bricks Off Of The Front Of A House The Bricks Go Up Half Way On The Front Of The House And You Don't Want To Salvage Them. Am I Correct In Assuming I Can Just Throw Them In A Contruction Dumpster On My Property. MEANING IF ITS A CONSTRUCTION DUMPSTER I CAN THROW ANYTHING I WANT IN IT.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

747 said:


> If Your Taking Bricks Off Of The Front Of A House The Bricks Go Up Half Way On The Front Of The House And You Don't Want To Salvage Them. Am I Correct In Assuming I Can Just Throw Them In A Contruction Dumpster On My Property. MEANING IF ITS A CONSTRUCTION DUMPSTER I CAN THROW ANYTHING I WANT IN IT.


Depends on the trash hauler. In my area, you pay by the weight of the dumpster contents, regardless of what is in it (as long as it's not hazardous material) Bricks would be terribly expensive to dispose of in such a manner. Bricks and similar things that can be safely buried are typically hauled by the contractor's dump truck or dump trailer to a site marked "clean fill wanted". Such sites are fairly prevalent in my area.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*mdshunk*

I was thinking same thing in my area in Northeast illinois you don't pay the premium on dumpster like you do in some areas. I didn't know thats what that ment meaning clean fill wanted. On my way to work i take a back road there is a sign saying clean fill wanted I always wondered what the owner of that property meant. :Thumbs:Exterior of my house is currently in process of being redone. Vinyl siding all new replacement windows. I figure I can save some money by taking bricks off of house myself. Going to do it tomorrow. Brother in law has air compressor called the rent center air hammer 25 for the day. :Thumbs:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Around here we have lots of different dumpsters to choose from. If you are just going to fill it with concrete you can get a cheaper rate by using a company that is going to recycle the concrete. If it is just generic waste then you want a different company. We also have different sized dumpster companies with different sized roll offs or even 'tubs'. The weight issue isn't an issue as far as charging goes out here, but more of an issue of what they can get back onto the truck. Usually rocks, bricks, concrete or such you can only fill up to a certain line due to anything more and the dumpster gets so heavy they can't get it back on the truck. So you might have to get a 20 yard dumpster to get rid of 6 yards of waste.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Get you a gym bag 747, then a few at a time, toss them out the window of that big bird you fly at work.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Update*

GOT BRICKS OFF OF HOUSE STARTED AT 9 AM FINISHED AT 1:45 pm. now just have to put in dumpster. Contractor just stopped by and said him and his brothers will be showing up tomorrow at 8Am and going start to finish on my job. Glasshouse they won't even let me bring my good lighter on the plane anymore. I have to use matches when I smoke. Took to weeks off Contractor was suppose to start last week but got held up on another job. Here is what he is going to do. Remove old lap siding on house and two car detached garage. Wrap with tyvek. Rebuild soffits and fascia wrap them with allumium( white). Replace all windows. Simenton reflections 5300. vinyl side house and garage. Also replace guiters on front and back of house.Going with Tan vinyl siding dark with burgundy shutters. Replace entrance door nice decorative tripple pan decorative glass in it. Also two nice new storm doors. Full glass ones with brass kick plate at bottom.Will be painting new entrance door burgundy to match shutters. Replacing big window in living room with 5 casements 4 crank out and new patio door. :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*the dumpster cost me*

The dumpster to dispose of the bricks cost me $175.00 for a 10 yard dumpster. :Thumbs:


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

same dumpster cost costs me $425w/tax.


----------

